# Adding WiFi to my UPC package



## huskerdu (7 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
I have UPC broadband, and a wired network all over the house. 

If I wanted to add WiFi, can I buy a wireless router and add it myself or will  I have to buy one from UPC. I don't think I am entitled to a free one. 

I am technically savvy enough  to install it myself, and I reckon wireless routers are fairly generic, but would like some advice someone who has done this or knows more about it. 

Thanks


----------



## flossie (7 Nov 2011)

Will any router do? If so, I have an old Vodafone one here that you can have. UPC have Cisco ones.


----------



## rgfuller (7 Nov 2011)

Yes, you can add a wireless router yourself, just connect the wireless router's WAN port (autoconfigured - should pickup connection settings from your wired cable router) to the output of the UPC cable/broadband router (Ethernet or LAN port).


----------



## huskerdu (8 Nov 2011)

rgfuller said:


> Yes, you can add a wireless router yourself, just connect the wireless router's WAN port (autoconfigured - should pickup connection settings from your wired cable router) to the output of the UPC cable/broadband router (Ethernet or LAN port).



Thanks, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## jpd (8 Nov 2011)

I think you should connect the wireless router to the UPC modem using the LAN ports and you should probably switch off the DHCP server in the wireless router too, if it has one.


----------



## robbie00 (8 Nov 2011)

Rang there sales team and there unable to sell me the wireless modem to replace my cabled upc modem. Told me to get one in pc world gave me a list makes to pick from.

So I then rang the loyalty section 061 272190 told them im on the package for the wireless modem and without even a question said thats no problem I will have one sent out to you straight away. Must say I am very happy with that for service. 
​


----------



## runner (8 Nov 2011)

I switched uo UPC a couple of months ago.
I have been extremely impressed by the quality and accessability of their support services compared to all other large companies or utilities ive ever dealt.. and Mrs Runner says im hard to please!


----------



## PolkaDot (8 Nov 2011)

huskerdu, if you have been a customer for a long time then ring them and tell them you want a router as your current modem is now out of date. They will tell you that you have to pay for it. But argue with them and ask them why they are giving free routers to new customers but not to a loyal customer like you.

Ask to be put through to their loyalty department and tell them you're going to move your tv to Sky and your Broadband to say Imagine. They should give you a router then if you come across as serious about leaving.

It's worth a try.


----------



## robbie00 (8 Nov 2011)

PolkaDot said:


> huskerdu, if you have been a customer for a long time then ring them and tell them you want a router as your current modem is now out of date. They will tell you that you have to pay for it. But argue with them and ask them why they are giving free routers to new customers but not to a loyal customer like you.
> 
> Ask to be put through to their loyalty department and tell them you're going to move your tv to Sky and your Broadband to say Imagine. They should give you a router then if you come across as serious about leaving.
> 
> It's worth a try.


 
Done that today rang there loyalty section  061 272190 told them i was on the package for the wireless modem and without even a question said thats no problem I will have one sent out to you straight away. 

So they will give it to you free if you are a longtime customer.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Nov 2011)

You may find you can get a cheaper bundle if you give them a call.


----------

